# Coshocton, OH - Lady, Adopted & Returned



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11347747

Coshocton Co AS - Lady, no dogs, likes cats

Lady was formerly known as Mesha and adopted on 7/15. It now says her owners are moving and can't keep her. Her prior adoption is not mentioned, I remembered her and found her old thread.








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is so cute! Surely someone out there would like a sweet little dog who gets along with cats! That's not that common!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor girl, doesn't know what happen












Sweet dog who gets along with cats!!!!! Any cats looking for a pal


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Poor girl she looks so lost.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

